# al mig com el dijous!



## Mph redux

Hola!

Una frase que m'agrada molt: 
estar "al mig com el dijous". 

Exemple: "aquell cotxe s'ha posat al mig com el dijous i ara no deixa passar a la resta"

La dieu vosaltres?
Sabeu què és curiós? que per nosaltres, el dijous, està al mig de la setmana, però per altres cultures és el dimecres! perquè comencen amb diumenge. 

slts
mph


----------



## betulina

Sí, és molt bona, la meva àvia la deia molt (senyal que els néts sempre ens ficàvem pertot arreu  )! Però tinc la sensació que fa temps que no sento (i, per tant, no dic) expressions així.

Gràcies per refrescar-me la memòria, Mph!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Saps, Mph, jo la faig servir moltíssim, però mai no l'havia aplicada a coses, sinó directament a persones. I, sí, jo també entenc que és per descriure una nosa física. 

"Fuig d'aquí, pesat! Sempre enmig com el dijous!", en seria un exemple, no?

Ostres, m'acabo d'adonar que tu has escrit "al mig"... Jo sempre he dit "*enmig *com el dijous"...

I pel que fa al dia de la setmana que queda enmig, hi ha una meravellosa cançó que diu "i avui som dimecres i també som dijous..." La deus conèixer, oi, Mph?


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres, m'acabo d'adonar que tu has escrit "al mig"... Jo sempre he dit "*enmig *com el dijous"...



Aquí també diem "al mig"


----------



## brau

Jo la dic molt aquesta expressió i la sent molt també. I si per ací també la fem servir només per a persones (almenys jo no l'he sentida mai per a coses). Ah i també diem "al mig".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, nois!

Suposo que va per zones, com sempre, perquè mireu: dijous.

Betu i Mph, vosaltres que també sou parlants d'oriental, dieu "al mig" o "enmig"? Pura curiositat...


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Betu i Mph, vosaltres que també sou parlants d'oriental, dieu "al mig" o "enmig"? Pura curiositat...



Hola,

Doncs jo em sembla que dic "al mig"... Tinc la sensació que amb "enmig" necessito dir "de" (enmig de)... Però ara, pensant-hi pensant-hi, tampoc se'm fa estrany dir "tu sempre enmig!"...  No sé què dir-t'hi...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mira que diuen els amics Alcover i Moll: 

Loc.*—a) **Estar *(o *posar-se*) *en mig, com el dijous: *estar o posar-se enmig d'un lloc de trànsit, on es fa nosa.

Que consti que no vull dir-vos que la meva manera és la bona i que la vostra no ho és: ni molt menys. Si que us he de confessar, però, que "al mig" penso que mai no ho havia sentit...

Una abraçada de diumenge!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:


> Doncs jo em sembla que dic "al mig"... Tinc la sensació que amb "enmig" necessito dir "de" (enmig de)...


 
Jo també parlo el dialecte oriental i sempre l'he sentida amb "al mig"

salutacions


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Jo també dic "al mig"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres! Estic flipant! Ja faré una consulta al meu voltant... Que rareta que sóc...


----------

